# Liquid Cooling



## IMperson222 (Feb 2, 2009)

For the past few months I have been thinking of buying a liquid cooling system. The main reason for this is my room gets extremely hot during the day if I have my computer on and I was thinking that a liquid cooling system would not only keep my pc cooler but my room as a whole. Am I right to assume this? As well I am sort of worried about the integrity of the system itself; will it leak? is it reliable? etc. If you could answer any of these questions I'd be most appreciative. Thanks


----------



## tech_support (May 19, 2009)

IMperson222 said:


> For the past few months I have been thinking of buying a liquid cooling system. The main reason for this is my room gets extremely hot during the day if I have my computer on and I was thinking that a liquid cooling system would not only keep my pc cooler but my room as a whole. Am I right to assume this? As well I am sort of worried about the integrity of the system itself; will it leak? is it reliable? etc. If you could answer any of these questions I'd be most appreciative. Thanks


Basicly liquid cooling in computer systems is by fare alot better and effective at keeping a computer system nice and cool. 

Fans in the computer system extract the heat away from the computer system and the CPU [Central Processing Unit] and in to the enviroment which is most likley the cause of the heat build up in your room too if you have the system turned on and running for long periods of time. 

Liquid cooling sends liquid to the hotest components in the computer. The liquid then obsorbs the heat from the component in to the liquid. The liquid then takes the heat away from the component leaving the components nice and cool at all times, this also inproves system overall performance and reliability. The upside of this is that this doesnt extract any heat in to the enviroment [your room] 

However liquid cooling does have to be looked after frequantly. The liquid does have to be changed every 3 - 6 months depending how much the system is used. 

Liquid cooling is not cheap but it is reliable and the most effective way of cooling a sysem. Unless you want a liquid cooled PSU [Power Supply Unit] as well. the pipes, Liquid and pump is pritty much all you need. make sure that the liquid cooling system you do buy is compatable with your CPU. Liquid cooling systems come with differant fittings for differant CPU's, so do check it is compatable with your CPU. 

Liquid cooling systems need alot of care when getting installed in to the system. The pipes are usually stiff when first arrive so wait a few hours or a day untill the pipes go soft and bendy that way they are easy to work with and bend inside your system. Make sure that everything is fitted correctly to avioid any rips int he pipes or leakes of the pump. 

If any leaks ever do happen the liquid is designed to not cause any nasty conflicts when joined with any electrical component. but it may break components and the computer system. 

Nothing much else i can think of to say here apart from, yes its reliable and it will help keep your room cool as well as imporve system perforamce but all that comes at a price. 

Let me know how you get on :smile:


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

Just to tell you, A quality Luquid Cooling setup will run you about $300 if I remember right.. 

http://www.dangerden.com/store/ Is a quality maker If I can remember.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Liquid cooling your PC will NOT lower the ambient temperature in your room.
Liquid cooling is expensive and usually quite noisy. 
Water and electronics don't mix.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Tyree is right about your ambient temps, the heat HAS to go somewhere. That means into the immediate environment (I suppose you COULD put the radiator out a window and keep the heat out of the room. Not recommended with a Southern exposure!:grin.

Liquid IS spendy, but still quieter than 6-12 fans in an air-cooled system. Usually runs one large fan in the radiator, plus a couple case fans to keep it cooler inside. And for those component not equipped with a liquid heat sink.

Liquid cooling doesn't use water, it uses a non-conductive chemical fluid. Spills are still a mess, but won't short-out yer machine as long as you have some brains. (kill the power an clean it up).

Liquid cooling is more efficient than air cooling, your CPU/GPU temps will run 5-15c cooler. Dang good if you're dealing with OC and/or high ambient temps (I live in an upstairs apartment, I feel ya).

Good luck! I need it for the new system, too.

Eric


----------



## IMperson222 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I'm saving up for a move soon and I plan to add this liquid cooling into the checklist for my savings. I'm hoping room temperature won't be as much of a problem as it is now (practically a sun room :3angry1 As well it would be nice to OC my system. Anyway It was nice to learn that the liquid isn't water. That was my biggest concern. So it's looking up. Thanks again.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

There is no way that a computer raises the temperature in your whole room. Maybe the immediate area near it but not the whole room...


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

Whoa...If I might be a little more direct here...In my opinion there has been some bad advice given here...Just because liquid cooling is not water...Does not mean that liquid...any liquid...will not conduct electrical current any differently than water.

Edit: At least not any safer than water.


----------



## IMperson222 (Feb 2, 2009)

Jtsou said:


> There is no way that a computer raises the temperature in your whole room. Maybe the immediate area near it but not the whole room...


The room is not very big at all and I can assure you the temperature of this room is anywhere from 5 to 10 degrees hotter when the computer is on as apposed to off.


----------



## IMperson222 (Feb 2, 2009)

Net Jockey said:


> Whoa...If I might be a little more direct here...In my opinion there has been some bad advice given here...Just because liquid cooling is not water...Does not mean that liquid...any liquid...will not conduct electrical current any differently than water.
> 
> Edit: At least not any safer than water.


Seems to be hard to get straight answers on liquid cooling. Thanks for your input.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the heat is probably coming from your overloaded psu

for the gtx+ you should have a 650 if going to water cooling a 750w

look at the swiftek units as the better ones at the lower cost end of the market non of them throw out noticeable heat


----------



## neonjuice (Dec 26, 2008)

Great thread, I am also considering liquid cooling for my next core i7 build. Will be following this thread.


----------



## ineedateam1 (May 28, 2009)

Just get a fan for a window and cool the room ! also get some new Fans for your pc 

THeres a Fix


----------



## IMperson222 (Feb 2, 2009)

ineedateam1 said:


> Just get a fan for a window and cool the room ! also get some new Fans for your pc
> 
> THeres a Fix


Well I live in California and i have a fan next to my window but unless its about 11pm or later its 80+ degrees outside so that doesn't work too well. I think it might be cheaper to get a window AC unit :4-dontkno


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been considering a kit from CoolIT Systems, their Domino ALC has reviewed nicely, yet to see a bad review on it. 
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=coolit+domino&meta=&aq=f&oq=

edit - I read the recent bit-tech review, that would be the first one I consider bad. They did make some good points though.


----------

